# Think I may have a fake PRS-200... (lots of pics)



## John in AR (Mar 2, 2010)

I originally mentioned this in the 'how to spot a fake' thread, but discovered something last night that made me wonder anew if I had bought a fake. When adjusting the band to the innermost of the three adjustment holes, the adjustment flip-lock doesn't fit down into the clasp as it should:



















Other pics that hopefully will give someone here something definitive to say 'fake' or 'real':










On this one, I intentionally stopped the chrono second hand at the 9:00 position so the name lettering could be better seen. The 1/10th second hand does work; I just caught it right at the zero time when I stopped the timer hand.










Case back:









Clasp - the dark look is just a reflection from the wood table:









Any help (one way or the other) would be appreciated.


----------



## John in AR (Mar 2, 2010)

Fwiw - more pics:

Inside of the box:









Back of box, book, etc (it does have the trashcan symbol; I just didn't get a pic of it:









Outer paperboard:









Any input that could either put my concerns to rest or help me right a wrong would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks again
John in AR

{edit - I'd take it to a local Tissot dealer, but the nearest one is about an hour and a half away - I'm in a very rural area.}


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

It's very hard to say for sure. If I had to realy pick at something, there's two inconsistencies I can spot:

The lume spot on the bezel extends to edges of the black triangle. on the close up image on tissot.ch, it show this spot as sitting inside the triangle, with space all around.

Secondly, the text used on the swing tag seems different to that I'm used to. Having said that though, this could well differ depending on the country.

It's very possible that this is simply an older version (the caseback makes me think that), and the lume spot is likely a design update.

Perhaps check the weight if possible? The current version weighs in at 138grams.

Where did you purchase it?

Good luck!


----------



## John in AR (Mar 2, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> ...The lume spot on the bezel extends to edges of the black triangle. on the close up image on tissot.ch, it show this spot as sitting inside the triangle, with space all around.


First, thanks for the reply. The lume spot actually looks larger in the pics than it really is; maybe due to the angle, more likely due to the flash...? but it does have black space around it more than it looks like in the pics. So that's a good thing, leaning more towards authentic. |>



seanpiper said:


> ...Perhaps check the weight if possible? The current version weighs in at 138grams.


Good idea, thanks again. Checked it and it weighs in right at 135.5 grams, with two links removed. (Can't check weight with removed links, as they're in my desk at work & I'm at home now.) But the target being 138, then 135.5 without the two links sounds right on target, give or take. Another thumbs up there. |>



seanpiper said:


> ...Where did you purchase it?


I confess ebay. Don't generally, but while the price was low enough to entice me, it was only $70 or so less than the same watch at Jomashop, so I went for it this time. I don't typically buy ebay watches except for vintage stuff (old omega, etc), and low-end stuff like seiko 5's and lower-end orients & such. Also, the seller had a 100% positive reputation, which influenced me as well.

All the above leans me toward 'authentic', but I still wonder about the clasp-fit issue:








Is it posssible (or likely) that a genuine Tissot would be like that; with only two of the three adjustment holes being useable?

That's about the only thing that concerns me at this point, and the one issue that still makes me wonder.

Again, thanks for the reply, and if there's a way to resolve the clasp issue with any degree of certainty, I'd appreciate it. While I do have some 'good' watches (couple omegas, a tag, wittnauer, luminox, etc), this is my first Tissot, so I have no basis for comparison on this particular issue.

:-s


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

It seems odd, but I don't have one handy that I can check. Maybe someone else that owns one will be able to chime in.


----------



## nefarious (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello!
This is my first post, i like reading about watches and buying some every now and then.

I just got a PRS200 (with a blue dial) from ebay. I took it to an authorized dealer to check authenticity, but the guy could not say anything just by looking at it. He claimed the weight was the only difference that is pretty obvious (but I had removed 4 links).

The only thing that is a little off is the skewed luminous paint and weird-functioning chronometer. How can I tell if the watch is real? I do not possess a tool which can open the case.

PS. When I click the A button, the hand in the small right dial randomly moves. On a second press, it goes back to 0. This s definitely not how it is supposed to be. Could be a defect or a fake?

PPS. The watch came with all manuals, a nice box, cushion, and an unfilled warranty card. Nothing suspicious there.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

hey guys...sorry cant say for sure cuz there are so many versions and models of Tissots but generally speaking, a weird functioning chrono iks a good way of checking a fake chrono...for Tissots I relly suggest going to ADs cuz there are just so many good copies out there, one can never be sure...the OPs looks fine to me...nefarious u shud post a pic too.


----------



## nefarious (Jun 2, 2010)

I was so mad at the watch that I returned it already. Hope to get my money back and buy something else. No chinese cr*p anymore.


----------



## devilians (Jun 2, 2010)

Nefarious, this might sound a bit harsh but buying stuff on the internet is like a lucky draw sometimes it's great but often turn sour, I've found what I paid for my watch was a bit more then I need to (got it from Tissot Retail Shop) but I guess I will not get the feeling you get guessing if the watch you just got is real or not, I really feel it for you but I guess at the end of the day it was you try to save some money but ended up badly, sorry to hear that you for a fake one perhaps it's like one of the other member mentioned before when it's too good to be ture it normally isn't the real deal.

Good Lucy for your next purches let us know how you go with the refound.

q(^o^)p 

Ians


----------



## pathidalgo84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Look at the circular lume within the triangle on your dial.

It appears too big compared with a real prs-200.


----------



## palmag (Apr 6, 2010)

John in AR said:


> I originally mentioned this in the 'how to spot a fake' thread, but discovered something last night that made me wonder anew if I had bought a fake. When adjusting the band to the innermost of the three adjustment holes, the adjustment flip-lock doesn't fit down into the clasp as it should:
> 
> On this one, I intentionally stopped the chrono second hand at the 9:00 position so the name lettering could be better seen. The 1/10th second hand does work; I just caught it right at the zero time when I stopped the timer hand.
> 
> ...


Hi John in AR,

I am currently holding my 10 year old PRS200 and I can't tell the difference between mine and yours. Having said that the lume spot on mine is different to yours, mine reflects the picture on the Tissot website. On your time piece even considering the angle the photo was taken at, it should not touch the triangle at all.

I don't know if its a variance from country to country or an update to the bezel? If you paid good money for it I would check it out at an AD.

P.S- I bought mine at an AD in Sydney 10 years ago.


----------



## SergeF (Oct 29, 2010)

I just receive from ebay exacly the same watch with exacly the same box

I am not sure it is a fake or a real Tissot. 

i will visit a store to check...

Serge


----------



## SergeF (Oct 29, 2010)

I go to a real Tissot store and i compare mine with exactly the same genuine Tissot watch model.

My watch is definitively a replica, a good looking replica, but when you have the 2 watch side by side the distinction is very easy, the real one has more details, more "clean cut", it is very easy.

My watch is exactly the same than the picture, and it is a replica.

Serge


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

John in AR said:


> Any help (one way or the other) would be appreciated.


I'm certainly not a Tissot expert (I'm usually hanging out in the Tag forum), but here are some things that concern me when comparing pictures of other PRS200 watches.

1. Bezel lume dot too large as mentioned
2. The short end of sweep second hand too short and lume arrow too large
3. The subdial hands do not look to be same shape
4. The indices lines in the 30 minute counter at 5, 15, 25 are too short
5. Just overall fonts don't seem to be exact match
6. Position of tachymeter numbers seem to be off (look at relation of 90 to dot, etc.)
7. The fact you can not use the 3rd hole in the clasp. Hopefully someone can confirm this.
8. The Kerning (spacing) between S and 2 on clasp looks too close together.

Found this site with nice close up pics.
ƒeƒBƒ\ PRS200 ƒNƒ�ƒmƒ_ƒCƒo�[T17.1.486.55 TISSOT�@ƒ^ƒiƒJŽžŒv"X

Not to say there has not been production changes by Tissot over the years.


----------



## rustydog1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,
I too have a PRS-200 of dubious authenticity but have compared it with a real one using a magnifying glass ad could not discern any difference. However, there is a difference between mine and the first pic you posted showing the back of the extension clasp. On yours there are two parallel grooves on the back of the extension clasp but on mine, the surface is smooth. I have mine set in the middle but it looks like there is room for the clasp to close if it were moved to the shorter position although I haven't tried it.
The other difference between mine and yours (although hard to tell from your pic) is that the corners of the triangle above the 12 o'clock position on mine seem to be slightly more rounded than yours. The corners on your watch seem very pointed.
-Doug


----------

